# September Challenge- Ribbon Pour



## newbie (Aug 31, 2016)

GENERAL RULES- Please read


SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The entry thread will open on September 19, 2016 and close on September 26, 2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· Voting will open on September 27, 2016. The winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on September 30, 2016. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.

ALSO

1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to the September Challenge- Ribbon Pour.

This is a technique challenge with loads of room for creativity. This will not be about replicating a look because the looks you can get with this pour are all over the map. The challenge is to get the pour down but what you do with the pour? Well, the sky's the limit. 

I separated the videos into topics so you can go more easily to the one you want to review. I had made a number of videos in anticipation of this challenge so I used the parts I thought were clearest and best demonstrated the technique. You will notice that parts are from different batches so sorry about the inconsistency that brings. The first video is a lot of talking (yawn) about the principle, pouring containers, molds. The action videos don't have as much talking and two have only text and no talking. 

The basis of this pour is to use a pouring container with a spout. You pour your colors into the container from the side/sides so that the colors line up fairly well in parallel/in line with the spout. When you gently pour the soap out, it will come out in stripes and you can get a very ribbony effect with it. 

You can pour into any mold you like or can make but you have to pour it as a slab for presentation. You can use loaf molds but you would be pouring into them with the idea of then cutting horizontally to get the face-up presentation of the bar. Individual molds are fine, slab molds are obvious. If you are pouring into a deeper mold, like a loaf or T&S, the drop of the batter will be from higher and you might get a different effect, which is fine. Because of soap falling through batter when dropped from a distance, to get the most ribbony effect in this scenario, it would pay to split the batch in to smaller amounts and pour each only after the underlying layer had set up some. Then cut horizontally. You can make a single layer slab bar in a loaf or T&S mold using around a recipe calculated to make a 1-1.5 inch bar.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RULES FOR THIS CHALLENGE::

1. You must use a minimum of two colors and uncolored batter counts as a color.
2. Your soap must be presented as a slab bar.
3. Entries will consist of a picture of your soap in the pouring vessel before the pour with a clear shot of how you loaded/the striping, and a picture of at least one bar with a clear shot of the surface.
4. Choose your colors carefully. There will be some mixing of them so make sure your colors can mix together slightly and make another acceptable color. I have not found a pink and green that can mix together and NOT form a dreadful hue. Be warned. And high contrast shows the patterns off more.


Entry thread will open on Sept 19 and close on September 26th. Voting will open on September 27th ad close on the 30th.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUGGESTIONS:

1. You can use as many colors as you want, but I think the sweet spot for number of colors is 2-4.
2. Always start with small batches.
3. If you are uncertain about this and don't want to commit to a full batch, next time you are making soap, increase your batch size by 4-5 ounces. Use those few extra ounces to make an individual soap, using a Dixie cup as your pouring container and any type of individual mold. It takes only one bar to enter!
4. If you have only a huge slab mold (thinking of you, Carolyn), you can either break down your batter into 4-5 smaller batches and pour each layer individually. That gives you 4-5 cracks at the technique, makes the bar vary throughout its use which people notice and appreciate, but is time and labor intensive. Another idea would be to pour 2/3-3/4 of your batter in a style you normally would for that mold but the use the remaining batter for the ribbon pour that you would use as the top layer. That would qualify; we just want to see the ribbon technique used and tried.
5. If you are a seller, you can make a smaller batch for this and sell it as a limited edition soap, so you aren't wasting anything. I think customers like buying something specially made like that. 
6. If you make only loaf soaps, make your soap using 2/3-3/4 of the total and then use the balance to do a ribbon pour on the top. You can take a picture of the top as your presentation as that is in slab form/face up, and then cut later. The patterns from a ribbon can be interesting from the sides as well. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are some pictures of soaps using a ribbon pour, so you can get a feel for the variety you can get from it.


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2016)

INTRO:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51lkwJnPSc8[/ame]

Emulsion:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39pLHKMtN6o[/ame]

Hitting Trace:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PyOPEpwpLU[/ame]

Loading the container:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc-4TnFO2S8[/ame]

The Pour:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QCl7yOyPYw[/ame]


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2016)

Sign up:

1.


----------



## amd (Aug 31, 2016)

Sign up:

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 31, 2016)

Sign up:

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for joining! Sorry about the blitzkrieg of info. It's simpler than it may appear but gives some cool results.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 31, 2016)

newbie said:


> Thanks for joining! Sorry about the blitzkrieg of info. It's simpler than it may appear but gives some cool results.



Newbie, 
The last orange soap looks like it was cut like a normal cake from a log.  Why do you need us to cut it horizontally?

PS there can never be too much info for me on technical challenges.


----------



## Rusti (Aug 31, 2016)

Sign up:

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month


----------



## dibbles (Aug 31, 2016)

Sign up:

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 31, 2016)

Sign up:

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again :think.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Aug 31, 2016)

I would love to try this one but have a question regarding molds. You said using an individual mold is fine. Mine are ovals. Is that still okay?


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2016)

PJ, the soap you mean (I think) is the bottom of a bar from a slab mold and from the layer in the picture; I used a tight S shape for pouring. Everything I posted is a horizontal cut or the very top of a slab bar. The patterns are significantly different from the side and from that perspective, you can't see the striping or tell much about how the person poured. It shows itself best as a slab/horizontal cut. 

You can get some very interesting patterns cutting on the vertical, but the focus for this month is on the top.

Mx6, yes, you can certainly use an oval individual mold. Any shape will do- circular, oval, rectangular, square, or other.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 31, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again :think.
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 31, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap!


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 31, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time


----------



## carlyjones (Aug 31, 2016)

AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time
8. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one...


----------



## mx5inpenn (Aug 31, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time
8. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 31, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time
8. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
9. Misschief - let's try this again


----------



## Arimara (Sep 1, 2016)

I wish. I spent my money on birthday gifts and a day painting a mug and a card holder with my daughter. No supplies this month.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 1, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time
8. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
9. Misschief - let's try this again
10. TheDragonGirl- I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though


----------



## newbie (Sep 1, 2016)

Dragon girl, we just need one picture of your soap in the pouring container, before you pour, so we can see how it looks before you pour it. It should show the surface/top of the soap. You can use the same angle I used when I was showing you how to load the container. We need another picture of your finished soap, same as you would take a picture of any swirled bar made in a slab. Let me know know if I haven't explained that well enough though.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 1, 2016)

newbie said:


> Dragon girl, we just need one picture of your soap in the pouring container, before you pour, so we can see how it looks before you pour it. It should show the surface/top of the soap. You can use the same angle I used when I was showing you how to load the container. We need another picture of your finished soap, same as you would take a picture of any swirled bar made in a slab. Let me know know if I haven't explained that well enough though.



like, the way we have it striped in the pouring container? and it has to be slab not loaf right?


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 1, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time
8. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
9. Misschief - let's try this again
10. TheDragonGirl- I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though
11. BrewerGeorge - I'll give it a shot


----------



## newbie (Sep 1, 2016)

Way to go, BG!

Yep, picture of what your striping looks like in the pouring container.

The soap has to be poured such that you get a picture of it from the top. I use loaf molds all the time as slabs (I pour about 1 1/4 inches of soap into the bottom) so you can use a loaf mold but you can't cut like it's from a loaf mold. This is not a loaf type of pour, so no cutting on the vertical.

If you only make loafs, you can make a soap using 2/3-3/4 of your normal batter, then pour a ribbon pour on the top, take a picture of the surface of the top and use that as your picture. I need a picture of the surface of the soap, like a bar you swirled or did ebru on.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 1, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time
8. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
9. Misschief - let's try this again
10. TheDragonGirl- I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though
11. BrewerGeorge - I'll give it a shot
12. KCHaystack - All my supplies are still packed.  Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 1, 2016)

newbie said:


> I use loaf molds all the time as slabs (I pour about 1 1/4 inches of soap into the bottom) so you can use a loaf mold but you can't cut like it's from a loaf mold. This is not a loaf type of pour, so no cutting on the vertical.


 
Bingo and Ditto ^^^. In spite of having been soaping for awhile, it's actually only been recently that I found out about this wonderful gem of info, and I've often kicked myself for having not caught on much sooner! lol I can make four perfect 2.5" x 3.5" x 1.25" (or thicker if I desire) slab-type bars from my 2 lb. log mold by just making a 1 lb batch and cutting the resulting shallow rectangular slab horizontally at 2.5" intervals. I can't tell you how excited I was to learn this (I confess that I'm easily excited when it comes to learning new soapy things). lol  


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Sep 1, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time
8. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
9. Misschief - let's try this again
10. TheDragonGirl- I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though
11. BrewerGeorge - I'll give it a shot
12. KCHaystack - All my supplies are still packed.  Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore.
13. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm think we've had a couple of cross posts and have lost guspuppy and carlyjones from the sign up list. I've tried slotting them in where they signed up but my phone is not playing. Could someone on a computer add them back in please?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 1, 2016)

Good eye, Sonya! Here is the full, actual list with everyone accounted for (so far):

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.


IrishLass


----------



## newbie (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you so much, Sonya! And Irish Lass!


----------



## Judiraz (Sep 1, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 1, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!
17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!

newbie - Do you have any advice on how to achieve the look in your pic #4?  I like the wide, loopy ribbons so I assume you poured from a pitcher with a wider spout but could be completely wrong.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 1, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Bingo and Ditto ^^^. In spite of having been soaping for awhile, it's actually only been recently that I found out about this wonderful gem of info, and I've often kicked myself for having not caught on much sooner! lol I can make four perfect 2.5" x 3.5" x 1.25" (or thicker if I desire) slab-type bars from my 2 lb. log mold by just making a 1 lb batch and cutting the resulting shallow rectangular slab horizontally at 2.5" intervals. I can't tell you how excited I was to learn this (I confess that I'm easily excited when it comes to learning new soapy things). lol
> 
> IrishLass



I knew this but avoided it because of the maths involved. I will dedicate some time to the task since I can't avoid it now.


----------



## newbie (Sep 2, 2016)

Doriette, believe it or not, that soap and the one directly underneath it (Not the one off to the right) were made with the exact same colors in the exact same proportions but they look utterly different. The soap in the video that has the white blobby chunks in it is the third of those soaps, made with the exact same colors in the exact same proportions but the white thickened like crazy. 

Anyhow, if my memory serves, that one was poured with the white bowl that has the distinct but wider lip. It looks to me like I poured more of each color at a time so the bands of color were wider as well. That soap was made with a Moroccan Fig blend and I had to hand stir it because it's a mover. The trace was medium but not quite a heavy as the one beneath it; that one had the soap coming out of the spout (the skinny spout) holding it's shape. It was thicker in trace than the blue/yellow/white/black one I showed which poured out but was heavy cream-like but not so thick it was coming out completely formed. I let the soap come out and ribbon itself so I was not moving the bowl fast back and forth but just letting the soap form itself as I moved slowly. Think cake batter. It's hard to describe some of these things!

PJ, if you want any help calculating a batch size, I'm happy to help. I would need to know the dimensions of your mold and how thick you want the bars, or you can use the formula of:

L x W x D x 0.4= the amount of oils (oils, not oils plus lye water) needed for the batch.

Doriette, like this but you'd move the bowl more to let that pattern form over the whole of the mold, instead of letting it pile up in one spot. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwBSaFdMTPU[/ame]


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 2, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!
17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!
18. SunWolf - Hmmm...hopefully I have some well behaved FO to use.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 2, 2016)

newbie said:


> PJ, if you want any help calculating a batch size, I'm happy to help. I would need to know the dimensions of your mold and how thick you want the bars, or you can use the formula of:
> 
> L x W x D x 0.4= the amount of oils (oils, not oils plus lye water) needed for the batch.



Hi newbie, 
Thanks for all that great info. I can see it will be really helpful to include the spout in the photo of the soap in the jug when we submit entries to help others.

Thanks for the offer of help with batch size but I am going to make 1/2 of my normal recipe size and pour 1 and 1/4 inches into my mold then pour the rest into single molds. This will avoid lots of odd batch sizes for me.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 2, 2016)

First attempt is in the mold. I'll probably do another because some of the colors are very similar.


----------



## newbie (Sep 2, 2016)

I wasn't as happy with the soaps I made that had colors that were close. Imagination would give me soaps with beautiful subtleties but the reality would disappoint. The ones I liked best had 3-4 very different colors with high contrast.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 2, 2016)

Stupid life getting in the way of my soaping. :S Doesnt look like im going to get a chance at this months challenge either. Its been something like 6 months since I got to make soap. If its not work its something else. This month its packing and getting ready to move. But yay new house with my very own garage/soap/whatever the hell i want and no DH allowed in room


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 2, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!
17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!
18. SunWolf - Hmmm...hopefully I have some well behaved FO to use.
19. Sonya-m - I WILL soap this month!! It's been 8 weeks since I last soaped!!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 2, 2016)

newbie said:


> Doriette, believe it or not, that soap and the one directly underneath it (Not the one off to the right) were made with the exact same colors in the exact same proportions but they look utterly different. The soap in the video that has the white blobby chunks in it is the third of those soaps, made with the exact same colors in the exact same proportions but the white thickened like crazy.
> 
> Anyhow, if my memory serves, that one was poured with the white bowl that has the distinct but wider lip. It looks to me like I poured more of each color at a time so the bands of color were wider as well. That soap was made with a Moroccan Fig blend and I had to hand stir it because it's a mover. The trace was medium but not quite a heavy as the one beneath it; that one had the soap coming out of the spout (the skinny spout) holding it's shape. It was thicker in trace than the blue/yellow/white/black one I showed which poured out but was heavy cream-like but not so thick it was coming out completely formed. I let the soap come out and ribbon itself so I was not moving the bowl fast back and forth but just letting the soap form itself as I moved slowly. Think cake batter. It's hard to describe some of these things!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the additional info newbie but I do have one last question about your pic#4.  How did you load the bowl with colors?  In addition to the wider ribbons, it almost looks like the colors were loaded in bands horizontal to the spout position instead of vertically like you showed in the videos.


----------



## carlyjones (Sep 2, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> I'm think we've had a couple of cross posts and have lost guspuppy and carlyjones from the sign up list. I've tried slotting them in where they signed up but my phone is not playing. Could someone on a computer add them back in please?




Thanks


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes thanks from me too!


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 3, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!
17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!
18. SunWolf - Hmmm...hopefully I have some well behaved FO to use.
19. Sonya-m - I WILL soap this month!! It's been 8 weeks since I last soaped!!!
20. Snappyllama - This will be the inaugural soap of my new soaping room!  I'm with Sonya in soaping withdrawal!


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 3, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Thanks for the additional info newbie but I do have one last question about your pic#4.  How did you load the bowl with colors?  In addition to the wider ribbons, it almost looks like the colors were loaded in bands horizontal to the spout position instead of vertically like you showed in the videos.




That's how mine look right now. I used a 20oz disposable cup and the colors pooled on the bottom. There was a lot of layering with my bands and part of it came out looking more Clyde slide than ribbon.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 3, 2016)

I amazingly found a long-spouted pouring cup at Goodwill today for $2! I'm excited to get to try this now!!


----------



## newbie (Sep 3, 2016)

For pic #4, I loaded the bowl with the bands in parallel with the spout but it's not a perfect thing. Because of the curvature in the bands, there will be a bit of layering and mixing but also I use taller thinner containers so the colors do end up layering, not just going into one line after the other. I think you can see in the loading the bowl video that the colors start stacking somewhat.

If you load the bowl with lines perpendicular to the spout, you get a different effect, more feathering, (and yes, it could look more Clyde Slide-y) and you don't get the long stripes of colors. I've done that; I don't think I saved the picture but it's very different.

I was looking at the picture and I think the effect you mean is caused by the stacking effect. The way the colors come out is going to change throughout the pour, some of which you can see in the pouring video when I pour the first two passes of the blue/yellow/white/black one- the very start of the video. Even the black and white pour changes a lot from thicker bands of white to very thin and that's because of the curvature of the lines and because the loaded colors will start sitting on top of the lower ones (the layering or stacking effect for lack of better terms.)

BattleGnome, are you loading by pouring just small amounts of colors down the sides? If you pour enough to cover the bottom of the cup with even a full layer, all that will come out at the end and give you little variability. You could try pouring very small amounts of your colors down the wall so that there is just a quarter of the bottom colored with the first pour and use about the same amount for each color until you can see it's starting to sit over the lower batter. Then see if you get a better effect. If you are pouring from a height, the batter is pretty thin, or you see your pour dropping through the prior poured soap, the striping won't be nearly as obvious. This is one technique that you need trace for. Too thin doesn't work well.


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 3, 2016)

21. CTAnton....the heat and humidity has abated..time to get soaping!


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 3, 2016)

I did load the cup more than I should have and ended up drop swirling a bit on my pour (I only had my t&s mold clean so I poured over a base). I'm still waiting to cut though ainced I used a lot of oo for the slow trace


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh dear! I've just made my ugliest soap to date! Bad colour choices and a bit too much stick blending has resulted in this!!





2 months off soaping, this wasn't what I was hoping for to get me back in the game!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't plan on it for this soap but can our entry pic be of a bar that's been cut in half? Say I did a double thickness batch in my slab then cut each bar in half? 

And can we pick if we enter the top or bottom?


----------



## TeriDk (Sep 4, 2016)

*Sept soap challenge*

Not sure how to sign up but I'll give this one a go.


----------



## earlene (Sep 4, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!
17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!
18. SunWolf - Hmmm...hopefully I have some well behaved FO to use.
19. Sonya-m - I WILL soap this month!! It's been 8 weeks since I last soaped!!!
20. Snappyllama - This will be the inaugural soap of my new soaping room!  I'm with Sonya in soaping withdrawal!
21. CTAnton....the heat and humidity has abated..time to get soaping!



TeriDk said:


> Not sure how to sign up but I'll give this one a go.



Copy the above and add yourself as number 22.


----------



## TeriDk (Sep 4, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!
17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!
18. SunWolf - Hmmm...hopefully I have some well behaved FO to use.
19. Sonya-m - I WILL soap this month!! It's been 8 weeks since I last soaped!!!
20. Snappyllama - This will be the inaugural soap of my new soaping room! I'm with Sonya in soaping withdrawal!
21. CTAnton....the heat and humidity has abated..time to get soaping!
22.  TeriDk - I tried it when I first saw the video so will give this another try.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 4, 2016)

Big fail today.  I layered everything in the pouring vessel correctly, but when I went to pour into the molds, everything just mixed together.   I think the trace was too soft.  I used my long-worktime variant, and it was too soft to keep its color variations.  I hope to try again in a couple days.


----------



## newbie (Sep 5, 2016)

I have made some extremely dreadful soaps with this technique because of color choices. What might work just fine with a different swirl can look really unattractive with this pour. If you have a thicker trace, it can work better to move move slowly while pouring it out, to the let the stream fold more, which it looks like you did, Sonya. 

Yes, if you pour a double thickness bar, you can cut horizontally and present any of the faces. 

BG, sounds like you found your problem! Too thin and it all blends together. I hope your next go is more successful.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 5, 2016)

Boy I could not have done more things wrong! 
1) new FO, for which I didn't bother to look up reviews. (Yuzu Cybilla- bottle said behaves well, and after-the-fact looking at the reviews on Brambleberry say the same, but I think it MAY have accelerated just a hint) 
2) wanted more salt bars which as everyone knows set up like lightning anyway.
3) stick blended the colors to mix, which caused them to set up right in the cup, I barely got them plopped into the mold.
Well, this soap won't be my entry, obviously, but I like the colors together and I LOVE the smell of the Yuzu, I hope it comes through the cure ok! AND, regardless of appearance, I have my salt bars. :mrgreen:


----------



## newbie (Sep 5, 2016)

Interesting! I have never tried this with salt bars and not sure how the graininess from the salt would alter the pour, if at all.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 5, 2016)

Well during pouring (I did try to do the technique at first!) I could definitely see the grains, so I suppose it would have widened the ribbons. I'm going to cut them in a few hours and will post a pic if it came out at all interesting.

Also, I forgot I made a pie for a picnic I'm going to later and had set it on the hearth in the living room to be out of the way of soaping. Luckily my dog does not go for people food because I forgot all about it when I let him back in the house! lol


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 5, 2016)

Epic fail.  My batter was too thin.  So I waited a couple of minutes.  Then it was perfect, until I got it halfway poured and a HUGE chunk fell out of the pitcher.  I have a mold of vomit saponifying.  The FO turned the batter a yolk yellow, but I had to go with it anyway.  So my purple was brown, my yellow was ok-ish and my red was not so much.  I thought it would turn out to be earth tones.  It started pouring well and folded on itself nicely.  Until the chunk fell out then everything went to pieces from there.


----------



## mrsserena (Sep 5, 2016)

My nephew did a decent job of this, without even planning for it. I just mixed up the colors they picked and let them pour. He's very particular, so his slow pouring ended up being more of a ribbon poor than just an in the pot swirl ☺. 







The soapers:


----------



## dibbles (Sep 5, 2016)

Teresa I like the colors! It might not be the ribbon pour you were looking for, but you will end up with pretty soap in the end. And if it was going well at the start you might have something ribbons on the bottom. 

I have a second attempt planned. My first was just meh. But I've learned not to post pictures thinking I can do better. It will work if I need it too.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 5, 2016)

So many failures already for this challenge. I find that interesting. But I love the attempts! 

My salt bars came out pretty decent (although plopped not ribbons) but I'm not posting a pic  because I might try to use the same colors in my next attempt. I did however forget to estimate space for the 75% salt so my bars were double thick and I got twice as many as I planned for. Nice! 

Mrsserena your nephews soaps came out delightful! I love the seahorse poking out of the one!


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 5, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Epic fail.  My batter was too thin.  So I waited a couple of minutes.  Then it was perfect, until I got it halfway poured and a HUGE chunk fell out of the pitcher.  I have a mold of vomit saponifying.  The FO turned the batter a yolk yellow, but I had to go with it anyway.  So my purple was brown, my yellow was ok-ish and my red was not so much.  I thought it would turn out to be earth tones.  It started pouring well and folded on itself nicely.  Until the chunk fell out then everything went to pieces from there.



What was the chunk?


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 6, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> What was the chunk?



Thick yellow batter.  I think you might be able to see it in the bottom of the photo.

ETA:  yes, the spout on the pitcher is just about dead on it!


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 6, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Teresa I like the colors! It might not be the ribbon pour you were looking for, but you will end up with pretty soap in the end. And if it was going well at the start you might have something ribbons on the bottom.
> 
> I have a second attempt planned. My first was just meh. But I've learned not to post pictures thinking I can do better. It will work if I need it too.



Thanks!  I was wondering about that.  I'll have to see when I unmold it tonight.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, I made my challenge soap yesterday. I blended a hair too much so it was kind of thick during the pour, but it folded in on and around itself OK, color-wise. I guess I'll see what it's like cut this evening when I get home. I've intended it for the niblings' stockings come Christmas (cuz *I'm* not using a grape soda flavored soap!) regardless though.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 6, 2016)

So, I had a plan but...

I used a discoloring FO (new to me) for half and another FO for the other half. While both were pretty well behaved, it caused one half to thicken quite a bit faster than the other. I mixed micas with glycerin (I usually use oil), and when I added a darker brown to half of the discoloring FO portion, it was speckly. So even more stick blending. So now I have 2 cups still too thin, 1 cup about right and 1 cup too thick. I went ahead anyway. Let's just say that once in the mold I took a skewer to the whole mess. 

Time for a new plan. This is tricky, and newbie makes it look so easy!!


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 6, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Thanks!  I was wondering about that.  I'll have to see when I unmold it tonight.



 :cry:


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 6, 2016)

Argh!! So the first one was too thick and now this one is probably too thin!! I feel like goldilocks!! 

Question is do I try again to get it just right???


----------



## dibbles (Sep 6, 2016)

Sonya, I'm so hoping three times is a charm. Maybe for at least one of us anyway.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 7, 2016)

hmm, how fast does 100% CO, 0% SF set up after being brought to trace? I need some more dish soap.... I guess colors wouldn't be bad for washing dishes. :think:


----------



## newbie (Sep 7, 2016)

Last time I did that, I was able to mix in my colors but by the time I had done that, the main batter was thick glop. If it is going for laundry/dishes either way, it's worth a try- natural and white, maybe? White and blue and then it will look like Dawn?


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2016)

When I made the 2 batches in June, I did one too thin and one too thick too, *Sonya-m*.  I never got around to another batch until now, and what happens, but it was too thin this time, too.  So back to the drawing board.  I need to choose another recipe anyway as this one was too dark and I want some white.

*Guspuppy*, sounds like a good idea if you are quick with the mixing colors (while still at emulsion, right?) and pouring doesn't take too long.  Even if it does move too fast, you will still have the soap you need and can report back how it went.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Sep 7, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges


2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl.


3. Rusti - I should have time this month


4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this


5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).


6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.


7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 


8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 


9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 


10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!


11. Misschief - let's try this again 


12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 


13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 


14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 


15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.


16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!


17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!


18. SunWolf - Hmmm...hopefully I have some well behaved FO to use.


19. Sonya-m - I WILL soap this month!! It's been 8 weeks since I last soaped!!!


20. Snappyllama - This will be the inaugural soap of my new soaping room! I'm with Sonya in soaping withdrawal!


21. CTAnton....the heat and humidity has abated..time to get soaping!


22.  TeriDk - I tried it when I first saw the video so will give this another try.

23. Lisajudy2009 excited to try!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Sep 7, 2016)

Just finished my first attempt. I did a small batch and poured 2 individual bars. The first one may be okay, but the second thickened a lot. All the colors look pretty combined so I don't think I'll like that one. We'll see tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 7, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Epic fail.  My batter was too thin.  So I waited a couple of minutes.  Then it was perfect, until I got it halfway poured and a HUGE chunk fell out of the pitcher.  I have a mold of vomit saponifying.  The FO turned the batter a yolk yellow, but I had to go with it anyway.  So my purple was brown, my yellow was ok-ish and my red was not so much.  I thought it would turn out to be earth tones.  It started pouring well and folded on itself nicely.  Until the chunk fell out then everything went to pieces from there.



That didn't look to bad. I was thinking "why does this woman have rice sauce in a soap mold?" until I realized what it was.


----------



## newbie (Sep 8, 2016)

A fair number of people have said their soap is too thin and/or that colors have mixed too much. Make certain your soap is at the trace I show in the Trace video before you load your container. It's also important to pour slowly into the mold and if you are pouring from a height, it can help to pour it down the wall of the mold as that will slow it down. The closer you can get the container to the surface, the less mixing you will have. 

I hope that's helpful. I'm taking a guess at what might be issues for people so I apologize if I'm off the mark.


----------



## earlene (Sep 8, 2016)

newbie said:


> A fair number of people have said their soap is too thin and/or that colors have mixed too much. Make certain your soap is at the trace I show in the Trace video before you load your container. It's also important to pour slowly into the mold and if you are pouring from a height, it can help to pour it down the wall of the mold as that will slow it down. The closer you can get the container to the surface, the less mixing you will have.
> 
> I hope that's helpful. I'm taking a guess at what might be issues for people so I apologize if I'm off the mark.



Oh, you are on the mark, at least in my case.  It's a matter of impatience, really.  I made this back in June and had the same problem with my first batch, too thin & the colors at the beginning of the pour blended.  But by the end of the pour they were more distinct. (Same this time, the bottom of the soap mold shows blended colors, while the top shows some distinction.) 

In June my next batch was too thick.  I hope that doesn't happen with my second batch this time.   I plan to make that today.  I may even do a third batch today also.


~    ~    ~    ~    ~
*ETA*:  I Just did my second batch for the challenge, and ran into another problem.  My colorants caused different tracing issues, which messed up the pour.  I tried being prepared for the TD which I already knew speeds trace, but another color was even thicker than the TD colored one and that didn't work out so well.  

I haven't been making soaps with more than one color for very long, and I am new to micas, oxides, and TD anyway, so I still have a learning curve going on, especially when it comes to multiple colors and these fancy pouring techniques.  So I shouldn't be surprised this is a problem for me.

Anyway I poured 4 molds, and two won't even count because by the time I got to them I had blobs of very thick soap as well as some of the thinner soap batter, so they are not so much ribbon pour as random colors.  I guess they'll look more like and ITP than anything else.  But the first two started out fine.  One of the individual molds is looking pretty good I think, considering the different rate of trace these colors gave me.

This morning I cut the batch I did yesterday and I think they look nice, but not where I was going with them.  Today's batch may have one or even as many as 5 good bars.  I'll just have to wait and see.

So my next batch, I won't use TD for white.  I'll just use untinted batter for white.  And I'll skip the other color that caused thick trace.  Now that I know of at least 3 colors I have that won't affect trace, I'll just use them and plain batter and see if I can perfect this technique.


----------



## newbie (Sep 8, 2016)

Which colors did you use that accelerated trace? I had the TD go on me in one batch so I know exactly what you mean. Brown oxides or colorants with brown oxide seem to thicken as well. AC sometimes does if you don't pre-soak it well.


----------



## earlene (Sep 9, 2016)

newbie said:


> Which colors did you use that accelerated trace? I had the TD go on me in one batch so I know exactly what you mean. Brown oxides or colorants with brown oxide seem to thicken as well. AC sometimes does if you don't pre-soak it well.



Besides the straight TD, the other was a green tinted mica that has TD in the mix, so I'm guessing it was the TD in that green.  It was pretty light, so probably had more TD in it than a darker green would.

I liked how this batch turned out, especially the two that actually show the ribbony effect.  One is an individual mold and it's the 'bottom' of the mold (the top when poured into the mold) that shows the ribboniness of the pour.  The top of the soap (a car mold) doesn't look all that ribbony though.  The 4 bars I cut from the small DIY cardboard box slab mold came out pretty good, compared to any others so far.  I trimmed them up and photographed them for possible entry, in case I can't get something I like better as time goes on.

Thanks for the info about the brown oxides.  I guess I will just have to do a lot of small batches testing colorants and make some notes to keep with them for future reference.  So much to do, so little time!  And I'm retired!  You'd think I'd have time to do _everything_.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, after one marginally ok try, and a couple of the ugliest soaps I think I have ever made (really), I decided to just make a batch of soap. Wouldn't you know, I had what I believe would have been perfect trace for a ribbon pour. I almost switched gears, but didn't. At least I have a plan if I decide to try again  Which I probably will.


----------



## earlene (Sep 10, 2016)

My third attempt this time was Soap on Stick.  Well, almost.  I did manage to save it and turn it into something usable.  I loved the colors, too.  They came out perfect.  I don't know what did it exactly, but it was either the brand new EDTA that I used for the first time ever, &/or the FOs I used.  The recipe was the exact same one I used for my last attempt, which turned out decently, so I know it wasn't that.  I didn't have enough of Teak Wood & Cardamon, so I added a bit of Mediterranean Fig.  I liked the combination together, but then I had to heat up the batter to get it soft enough to work with, so I am hoping it survives.  

Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary so unless I soap early while Hubby is still at work, I probably won't be trying again for a few days.


----------



## newbie (Sep 10, 2016)

Fig FOs tend to be extremely speedy. If I use them alone or in combination, they are whisk only and even then they can make you work fast. On the FO spreadsheet, the reviewer said the Teakwood accelerated mildly as well.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 11, 2016)

Attempt one:
I watched Newbies videos again. 
I mixed my silk with my water and let it soak and then poured the lye in and stirred.  Perfect-no bits!
I mixed all my little micas with a tbs of OO from the mix. Perfect- hope the colours turn out as well. 
Poured my oils and remembered the FO!!! Cracklin Birch.  Yay! 
I SB at this stage and discovered that Newbie's beautiful video on trace doesn't work that way if you SB your oils first but that is ok because I have emulsion and trace down now (I think).
I poured my lye into my oils and straight away I realised the lye was still hot and it was going to set fast.  Bugger!  Bugger! Bugger!  Contemplated throwing it out but grabbed one of the boxes with confetti DH had grated for me and mixed that into the bottom 1/3 of the mix.  Threw the rest of the batter on top and it is in the oven.  
One day.........but not today.  :cry:

Attempt two:
Made another attempt.  Pretty good trace.  Not sure how it went.  Took photos of the mix in the jug.  Regardless of how it turns out it was a great batch.


----------



## earlene (Sep 11, 2016)

newbie said:


> Fig FOs tend to be extremely speedy. If I use them alone or in combination, they are whisk only and even then they can make you work fast. On the FO spreadsheet, the reviewer said the Teakwood accelerated mildly as well.



Thank you.  I should have checked!  That's it then.  I only used 8 grams of Mediterranean Fig, but 33 grams of Teakwood & Cardamon, so it was the FOs. 

Looks like I need to do an inventory of scents and then research each of them to see which ones are safe for detailed design techniques.


----------



## newbie (Sep 11, 2016)

This isn't all inclusive but there are quite a lot of FO's reviewed here, earlene. It may help, depending on what you have on hand. Tabs at the bottom for different suppliers. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit?authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0

PJ, what do you mean about SB'ing your oils first and trace? It would be more difficult to see if you have something opaque in there but you just have to look harder for the difference between the oils that have mixed with lye water and those that have not. I often SB the oils first by themselves but I haven't noticed it making a different in detecting emulsion but maybe you have something in there that I don't use.


----------



## earlene (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks, *newbie*.  I have looked there in the past, but did not this time.  I'll use it next time though, at least I hope I remember to do so.

PJ, for me the issue with that was lighting.  My soaping area is not below one of the many pot lights in my kitchen, so I need to add another external lighting source to be able to see that fine distinction that newbie shows in her video.  Even a handheld flashlight helped, although that is not a permanent solution.

ETA: I cut yesterday's soaps and am happy to report that the white I wanted will be just fine with no added TD.  Wish I had done that with the batch where the white accelerated.  Live and learn.  Anyway I was so happy with the shade of blue I got, that I hope I have enough for another batch.  It was a sample packet, so I'll have to order more of it asap.  But the base I made out of a rebatch (just so I would not have to pour so deeply into the mold when doing the ribbon pour I did not have a chance to pour) looks like corned beef hash.  Corned beef hash is ugly as a soap!  Especially in conjunction with these pretty colors layered on top.  I'm not sure what to do with this corned beef hash looking soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 11, 2016)

newbie said:


> PJ, what do you mean about SB'ing your oils first and trace? It would be more difficult to see if you have something opaque in there but you just have to look harder for the difference between the oils that have mixed with lye water and those that have not. I often SB the oils first by themselves but I haven't noticed it making a different in detecting emulsion but maybe you have something in there that I don't use.



I have Shea butter, citric acid and (usually but not these two for slow trace) salt. Not sure but i think it's the Shea butter that makes it opaque as soon as I SB. I still managed a good emulsion point but it started to setup quickly and I realised the lye was too hot for a slow recipe. 

The second batch I hand stirred first and it didn't go opaque until I added the lye and I SB'd and followed your technique for trace perfectly. Not sure all my bars poured without melding together so I didn't wait for perfect trace when pouring. I shouldn't have used Shea at all for a slower mix.

Earlene I soap in my laundry and luckily have good light over the benches.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Sep 11, 2016)

I made a red and white one but the red completely faded out.


----------



## newbie (Sep 11, 2016)

Slice the very top off after it's unmolded. Sometimes the last of the batter gets blended or if you poured too much white at the bottom, it all came out at the end. If you take the top 1/8-1/4 inch off, you may find it looks just fine. It you had plenty of red to start, slice the bottom 1/8 inch off. The soap in contact with the mold will have a blurred look because of the soap dragging on the surface, but just underneath that, you will see your pattern.


----------



## crispysoap (Sep 12, 2016)

1. AMD - I miss doing challenges
2. penelopejane - I'll give it a whirl
3. Rusti - I should have time this month
4. dibbles - I've been wanting to try this
5. TeresaT - I'll make time for it this month (if it's not hot & humid again ).
6. IrishLass - I'll give it a swirl.
7. Guspuppy - School is in, vacations are over, work is slow. Time to soap! 
8. BattleGnome - many ideas, so little time 
9. carlyjones - see if I can't make some time for this one!! IrisLass you beat me to that one... 
10. Mx6inpenn - yay! I finally can do a challenge!
11. Misschief - let's try this again 
12. TheDragonGirl - I dont think I understand how to take the pictures though 
13. Brewer George - I'll give it a shot 
14. kchaystack - All my supplies are still packed. Maybe this will give me motivation to tackle that chore. 
15. earlene - I will be home in a few days to give this a try; my first attempt a couple months ago was just practice.
16. Judiraz- Love this look. Can't wait to try. Three day weekend!!!
17. doriettefarm - So many possibilities with this technique . . . off to pick a striking color combo and well-behaved FO!
18. SunWolf - Hmmm...hopefully I have some well behaved FO to use.
19. Sonya-m - I WILL soap this month!! It's been 8 weeks since I last soaped!!!
20. Snappyllama - This will be the inaugural soap of my new soaping room! I'm with Sonya in soaping withdrawal!
21. CTAnton....the heat and humidity has abated..time to get soaping!
22.  TeriDk - I tried it when I first saw the video so will give this another try.
23. Lisajudy2009 excited to try
24. Crispysoap - like I needed an excuse to make more soap


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 13, 2016)

earlene said:


> Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary so unless I soap early while Hubby is still at work, I probably won't be trying again for a few days.




It's our wedding anniversary on the 12th too!


----------



## earlene (Sep 13, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> It's our wedding anniversary on the 12th too!



I hope you had a happy anniversary!  I made some chocolate covered nut clusters as an anniversary treat.  Our trip to Alaska was our anniversary trip, so other than going out to dinner that's the extent of our celebrations this year.

I did manage to do a little soaping.  I cut & trimmed the almost-soap-on-a-stick.  Some of them turned out pretty nice.  My save was to turn it into a semi-fluid HP by adding some SL & diluted sugar & yogurt (not all at the same time) and got my 'Montana Sky' and my 'Alaska Glacier' which looks good on top, but not on the bottom.  So I turned the Glacier part into guest soaps and chopped up the ugly 'canned hash' parts for rebatch.

Yesterday I rebatched the ugly parts with some black oxide and turned it into something that looks like black granite.  I cut it this morning & sprayed it with alcohol to give it a nice sheen.  I'll photograph when it is dry.  I am much happier with the result.  

And happily the fragrance that cause all the problems still comes through the soaps, and I love it.  But I won't be using again for a challenge recipe.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 13, 2016)

earlene said:


> I hope you had a happy anniversary!  I made some chocolate covered nut clusters as an anniversary treat.  Our trip to Alaska was our anniversary trip, so other than going out to dinner that's the extent of our celebrations this year.




Choc nut clusters sound lovely! As does Alaska! Unfortunately hubby was working away so I was on my own - we went out for dinner on Friday though. We're off to Thailand in 4 weeks time though so we'll celebrate there!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 13, 2016)

I have brains, worms, a hot mess, ash covered baby poop and one I think I might get a ribbon-ish looking bar or two out of in the mold. Soap: 4/dibbles: .2 - I think I surrender.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 16, 2016)

Made my second try last night - it's pretty bad when even the soap utensils have thick ash the next morning. I hope washing the soap for pictures is ok!


----------



## newbie (Sep 16, 2016)

Pre-wash is fine!


----------



## earlene (Sep 16, 2016)

I have concluded that my 2nd or 3rd batch last month was my best, but they don't count.  Besides, I cut that one wrong anyway.

I made more today, but this time I did them in layers like *newbie* mentioned doing for some of hers.  They should make for some pretty interesting soap, or at least I hope so.  I'm pretty sure I poured at the right trace and all, and I could definitely see the ribbony look as the lines built up in the molds.  But I don't much like the color combo as it appears in the molds.  It was good in my head, but once in the molds, disappointing. Maybe they will look better after gel.

I think I'll go back to brighter colors for the next one.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

Rusti your purple is so vibrant! I'm jealous!


----------



## earlene (Sep 19, 2016)

*TeriDK*, *Rusti* & *Guspuppy*, your soaps are so very pretty.

I made another attempt today and I think it might end up being my entry if it turns out as well as it looked when I poured it.  I have 3 others that are still awaiting a decision, though, so still not posting any pictures.  

My new belever/planer just came today and what a nice finish it gives to my soaps.  I am liking this thing!  The attempt I made a 3 days ago and was disappointed in after cut, now looks gorgeous after planing & beveling.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 19, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Rusti your purple is so vibrant! I'm jealous!



Thanks! I ordered some Nurture micas during their sale and they came just in time for this attempt. It's grape flavored (smells an awful lot like grape gum or soda), so I'd say 'look achieved!"

Your pour has an interesting optical illusion of some sort going when it's in the mold. It's still there in the bars, but not so strongly. it's cool!


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

Rusti said:


> Thanks! I ordered some Nurture micas during their sale and they came just in time for this attempt. It's grape flavored (smells an awful lot like grape gum or soda), so I'd say 'look achieved!"
> 
> Your pour has an interesting optical illusion of some sort going when it's in the mold. It's still there in the bars, but not so strongly. it's cool!



Thanks, I don't see the illusion! Unless you mean the humped-up look? If so, that's because it IS humped up, it got a bit thick during pouring! lol

My purple is from Nurture too, but I guess I didn't use enough to get it as dark! I'm pretty sure it's their vibrance purple or from their vibrance set, or whatever it's called.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 19, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Thanks, I don't see the illusion! Unless you mean the humped-up look? If so, that's because it IS humped up, it got a bit thick during pouring! lol
> 
> My purple is from Nurture too, but I guess I didn't use enough to get it as dark! I'm pretty sure it's their vibrance purple or from their vibrance set, or whatever it's called.



It's the light blue bumped up against the purple, I think. It reminds me of those old Paint With Water books from the 80s where the color was already on the page and you spread it out with a wet brush.


----------



## earlene (Sep 20, 2016)

*Dibbles*, very nice.  

*Teresa,* I love the look of grey and white.

*SunWolf*, marvelous spout!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow, great job all of you!!  They all look awesome!


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 20, 2016)

Theresa I love your finished soap!

Sunwolf you are a genius!! I would never have thought of that to make a spout.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, this month got away from me.... again. There's no way I'll have the time or energy to attempt this month's challenge. I thought life would slow down a bit in September; I was wrong. I'm loving all the attempts, though. There's some gorgeous soap in the entry thread.


----------



## amd (Sep 20, 2016)

This month also slipped away from me. I'm going to take my one and only try tonight. I have an odd amount of masterbatch left that should be just right to make in my short loaf mold. I've never poured only 1-1/2" before so this maybe good entertainment. I'm gonna enter it even if it's ugly  and I will not look at the entry thread before then lest I lose my courage to try.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 20, 2016)

Teresa, I love the way your colour fell through the white base. It is perfect! 

I do hope your spirulina lasts longer than mine - it faded to fawn quick smart for me and made me itchy all over. :cry:
But I only infused the OO and strained out the spirulina. I didn't put a spoonful in the batter, which might stick better.


----------



## newbie (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow, nice entries, guys!


----------



## earlene (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay, I want to post a few pics of my rejects, but I am still compiling the photos.  Plus with my new planer/beveler I might actually like some of them better with a bit more clean up.  But for now here's a list of my attempts this month:

*Sept 7*  One batch using Dual Lye [40% lye] (might still choose this one for entry)
*Sept 8*  One batch using NaOH only [33% lye] (might still choose this one for entry)
*Sept 10* Almost soap-on-a-stick [40% lye]  FO acceleration; ribbon pour not possible, but some of these soaps look pretty.  My Montana Sky soap came from this batch, as did my 'Alaska Glacier' guest soaps.
*Sept 16* Two batches Dual Lye [40% lye] I discovered Wilton's Icing Colorant 'Red Red' accelerates trace, so that went into individual molds alone.  I did not use enough Red Brick Oxide (I wanted a lighter shade than I got in the past, but was too stingy with the oxide); same is true for the black oxide, not enough. The ribbon pour soap is the worst of these so far and is a definite reject, so a picture is below.
*Sept 17* Two batches trying out a new-to-me 'swirling recipe' First batch accelerated with an FO (I knew better, but did it anyway :??? Second batch looks beautiful and I still may enter it. 
*Sept 19* One batch using High Oleic oils Dual Lye [40% Lye]  Love how these came out.  

So I have at least 4 different soaps to choose from for my entry.  SO difficult!

Here is the reject from Sept 16.  The ribbon pour is passable, but the colors are so light and it's just not what I wanted.  Maybe it's really ash that makes it look so dull, but the others are much better.  The bottom right photo is of the Wilton Icing Color 'Red Red' that I was testing and held out from the ribbon pour because it accelerated the batter.  Besides accelerating, it also caused speckles in the soap. 







ETA:
Here is the one I made on Sept. 7th, which I choose not to submit. I do really like it, but the TD spots are numerous. 
Other than the TD spots, I almost submitted this one as my entry.






This next one was a Bastille recipe that I made on Sept 17th.  I also really like this one and came close to choosing it as my entry.  When I made the first batch that day, I used an accelerating FO, and didn't end up with much of a ribbon pour.  That's what became the base for the bigger soaps.  You can see the base in the bottom forefront larger bar.  I poured the second fragrant-free batch on the surface of the accelerated base, and also in a smaller mold to get the bars atop the others.  






So that leaves two more to choose from.


----------



## earlene (Sep 21, 2016)

And finally, I rejected this one I made on Sept 8th as well.  The TD  accelerated, but it doesn't looks so bad really, just thicker than  planned.  The green also accelerated and thas TD specs showing in the  green.  I have to say I actually liked the pre-planed bumpy surface  better than the smooth planed surface that shows how the green plopped  out of the pouring container as it thickened up so much faster than the  rest.  You can see the difference of the surfaces in the pictures in the  center and on the left.  I made this with 70% lard and no fragrance.  






So that is all of my rejects.  I'll go post my entry now.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 22, 2016)

Ha!  Earlene, your rejects are way better than my entry.    ETA:  Earlene, I want that little car!! 

Penelope Jane.  I love your entry.  That turned out well.  I'm going to have to try this again using my individual molds.  It didn't occur to me to try that until I saw yours.  I was definitely having a difficult time pouring into the log mold even though I've got a long spout on my pitcher.  I think the individual molds may be the way to go for me.  I'll have to try that.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 22, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Ha!  Earlene, your rejects are way better than my entry.    ETA:  Earlene, I want that little car!!
> 
> Penelope Jane.  I love your entry.  That turned out well.  I'm going to have to try this again using my individual molds.  It didn't occur to me to try that until I saw yours.  I was definitely having a difficult time pouring into the log mold even though I've got a long spout on my pitcher.  I think the individual molds may be the way to go for me.  I'll have to try that.



Your first one is a winner! Honestly, I love it. 
I am going to try it today. But, can't decide on a colour since I have so many to choose from! 
Micas drive me crazy. Look at the colours in the pot and then the finished soap! How could you tweek anything before cure? 

The small tray was the only way I could think of to get the tiny spout on my jug close to the soap. I don't have a slab mold.  I'm ordering some long spouted jugs today - found them on eBay.

Made a 50% salt batch yesterday. Babysat it while it hardened and cut it at the perfect time - no crumbling!


----------



## earlene (Sep 22, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Ha!  Earlene, your rejects are way better than my entry.    ETA:  Earlene, I want that little car!!
> 
> Penelope Jane.  I love your entry.  That turned out well.  I'm going to have to try this again using my individual molds.  It didn't occur to me to try that until I saw yours.  I was definitely having a difficult time pouring into the log mold even though I've got a long spout on my pitcher.  I think the individual molds may be the way to go for me.  I'll have to try that.



Thank you. You are very kind.

I got the little car mold on Amazon.  Finding manly or even boyish individual molds is a challenge.  I am convinced that my grandson will be a full-grown man before I find one that seems fitting for a teen-aged boy.

But it's fun looking.

ETA:  I forgot to say, I love your entry soap.  It is beautiful!


----------



## earlene (Sep 24, 2016)

I still want to get that wood grain effect like you got in this one, *newbie*.  So I decided to take closer look at it before I try again.  I am posting it below so it is easier for me to describe what I am aiming for and how I think you achieved it. I hope you don't mind.






So what I am seeing is straight-ish fast pouring of the batter, rather than the slow pour that gets the folded ribbony effect.  Somehow I missed that before. Also very thin layers when loading the pouring container. So now I _think_ I know how to proceed to get this effect.  I love the 'knots' as one sees in wood.  The whole effect is just gorgeous and I want to emulate this.  

I am hoping to try this again, maybe in the next few days.  Not in order to replace my entry, but simply because I want to be able to create soap that looks like this!


----------



## newbie (Sep 24, 2016)

You are pretty much dead on. THat pour was very fast and straight, back and forth going the long length of the mold, and the bars were cut so they were on that line. I don't recall that I had numerous fine lines in the container though, and that could be a detriment, actually. The speed of the pour stretches the lines out and if you had many thin lines, the colors could be completely indistinct from each other. The "knots" were accidents and were from small pauses in the pour. I imagine you will get them without trying and a purposeful pause might be too long and cause a major blob. Also, I tried to be a bit organized in this pour and start at one side and pour as straight at possible until I reached the other side. If you zig zag or pour more randomly back and forth, you'll get less of a grain look, I think. Do you know what I mean? It's hard to describe without drawing out or showing it.

I used the long spouted container for this. It helps get the stream of batter thinner.

I hope you'll post what you get, even if it's well after this challenge!


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm going to post my entry when I get home from work tonight - just wanted to make sure I'm not too late. Will be posting in about 7 hours by the time I get in and photograph it


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 26, 2016)

I doubt I will have an entry this month.  I got to make 2 attempts.  The first one is bad.  Muddy and just blah.  the second is better, but I forgot to take pics of the pouring container...  Oh well.  At least I got to make soap.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 26, 2016)

Unfortunately, I won't have an entry this month.....best laid plans and all that. :twisted: Too many things got in the way for me to be able to make any batches of soap at all, challenge or no challenge. I really like the looks one can get from this pour, though, so I will definitely be trying it out in the next batch of soap I make.


IrishLass


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 26, 2016)

I didn't make the deadline for a second try, either.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's my first attempt - way too thick and awful colour choices! Such a shame because the FO smells amazing - Thai Sticky Rice from Mad Oils.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

I actually kinda like those colors Sonya!

ETA: I also see a clown head in your cut bar in the entry thread..... eeek!!! 
(half the face on each side of the cut)


----------



## newbie (Sep 27, 2016)

Voting is open at:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/GHFHGDK

Password sent to PM's


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 27, 2016)

I voted.  I had to go back to the entry thread to see some of the finished soaps to judge the cut bar result.  
Really good job on what I found a difficult challenge.


----------



## newbie (Sep 27, 2016)

I had to pick one picture so I chose whichever one I thought showed the ribbon effect the best.


----------



## earlene (Sep 27, 2016)

Again a difficult choice.  Every one of them was beautifully done.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 27, 2016)

Voted! That was tough! Well done everyone that entered. 

Definitely a technique I will be trying again.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 27, 2016)

newbie said:


> I had to pick one picture so I chose whichever one I thought showed the ribbon effect the best.



You did a great job. I just found it difficult judging this time and needed to see them all again. Great challenge. I wouldn't have tried it otherwise and I like it.

I thought I had finally learnt to identify emulsification but no such luck. Tried another tough technique to no avail. I think I'll have to take Shea butter out of my mix for slow recipes. Even at 10% and soaping cold (except for the Shea) it seems to speed trace.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 27, 2016)

Great entries everyone! This was a fun challenge, newbie - thanks for bringing it to us.


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2016)

Did not get to make my entry after all. My uncle had a heart attack last week. He is my mom's twin and only living brother (her youngest brothers died when they were 17 & 19 in a car accident) so I have been with mom at the hospital. Mom and uncle will be staying at my house for a few days before heading to my mom's house. But he made it through everything which is the good thing. I am off to look at entries and vote!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh, I'm so glad he made it through, Amd! That's very good news! Praying for full recovery!


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 30, 2016)

I loved looking at everyone's entries! It really brightened up my day. 

I wish I could have entered, but I've been dealing with a family medical emergency for last few weeks... Sorry I haven't been around much aside from a little lurking - haven't really felt up to posting. Anyways, thanks for giving me so many pretty soaps to admire.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh Snappy, I do hope everything is ok now.

amd, I'm glad your uncle is doing well, and all good thoughts for continued improvement.


----------



## newbie (Oct 1, 2016)

Places for this month:

*First* goes to Sonya-M

*Second * goes to Penelope Jane

*Third* is split three ways and goes to GusPuppy, SunWolf, and Earlene

Pictures in order below (relatively anyway- I put the three way tie in the order they were in the thread so no offense, anyone!)

Thank you to all for participating!


----------



## crispysoap (Oct 1, 2016)

Well done you five  another fantastic challenge with amazing entries!!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow! I was just writing my first soaping anniversary post and saw I came second in the challenge. What a fantastic soaping anniversary present. I am over the moon happy. Thank you very much everyone. 

Congratulations to Sonya-m, Earlene, GusPuppy and Sunwolf and to everyone who entered a soap picture.  Thank you Newby for your great videos!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2016)

Congratulations Sonya, Penelope, GusPuppy, Sunwolf and Earlene! :clap:

And thank you Newbie for such wonderful video tutes. You truly do a fantastic job.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Oct 1, 2016)

Congratulations Sonya-M, penelopejane, GusPuppy & SunWolf! Beautiful soaps! I had to brag to the group at my table here at SoapCon2016. I am so thrilled! Thankyou!


----------

